# is it the same music label?



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

anyone know if elatus is the same label as erato? Reason I think so is a recording of Barenboim conducting Lutoslawski, concerto for orchestra and third symphony (i think!) . It is on elatus and the same pieces are listed as top recordings by a guide I have under the label erato. 

elatus incidentally is cheap too with many 20th centruy folk like nono, berio and the like. 

Thanks


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Elatus is (AFAIK) the cut-price, reissue imprint that covers stuff originally released on Erato, Warner Classics, Teldec and others.

FK


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Kuhlau, I just remember noticing that Warner recordings were on the catalogue too. This forum is really a great place to get answers. 

J.


----------

